# iphone alarm problem



## asmDash (Apr 19, 2011)

i have an iphone 3gs with iOS 4.1 and when the time changed (forward 1 hour) the phone automatically changed. but the alarm still goes off at the same time (an hour off). i deleted and recreated alarms and still they went off at the old time. So for now i have them shut off but for some reason i get the text message tone around that time every morning for no apparent reason. Any solutions?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Have you tried setting the alarm 1 hour ahead?


----------



## asmDash (Apr 19, 2011)

yes and strangely enough it went off at the right time. but when id set it just a minute or few minutes different then the previous alarm it would fail to go off at the right time


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Try updating the iPhone.

Plug the iPhone into the PC => Open up *iTunes* => On the left hand side click on the *iPhone* => Under _Version_ click on *Check for update*


----------

